# Agile vs Ibanez



## mattofvengeance (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm about to make my foray into the world of the 8 string guitar, and I need some opinions, especially if any of you guys have played both of these guitars. I've actually played the Ibanez, and I loved it. The neck was smooth, and despite the EMGs, I thought they sounded pretty good. Now I haven't had a chance to play an Agile, but it is much closer to my price range, and I like the idea of a fixed bridge. So give me some opinions. Thanks dudes.


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd say go with Agile.


----------



## AZ7 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, Agile! You also get so many more build options! You save coin and get just about what you want. In fact, the Rondo 8 string page has just been update to start taking pre orders for January '10 !


----------



## st2012 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd vote Agile. Played the Ibby 8-string and really wasn't impressed considering the price tag on it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

my vote is for Agile too, until Ibanez bring out a bang-for-your-buck entry level 8, I'm going to completely ignore the fact that they sell 8 strings


----------



## djohns74 (Aug 13, 2009)

FYI, the Ibanez is a fixed bridge, so I'm not sure how that enters into the decision. Granted, it looks and feels like a fixed version of the Edge trem, so maybe the feel is the real consideration here, I'm not sure. 

In any event, I would also suggest that you will not be disappointed by the Agile. The scale length is great for low tunings, the price is definitely right, and the color selection smashes that offered by Ibanez (unless you love black). Finally, Agiles are wonderful guitars for the money, much higher quality and playability than you would expect from a small outfit in their price range.

Oh, and I am most certainly an Ibanez fan. I'm sure the RG2228 is a fine instrument, but I don't think I could really justify the extra money.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 13, 2009)

I LOVE Ibanez 7 string guitars, but for 8, Agile wins. Hands down.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> my vote is for Agile too, until Ibanez bring out a bang-for-your-buck entry level 8, I'm going to completely ignore the fact that they sell 8 strings



I pretty much agree with this. I really liked playing Dino's black 8 (that neck was thin as fuck) but I've never played an Agile 8, obviously.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't know the 2228 had a fixed bridge. It looks like a locking trem to me. The color doesn't particularly matter to me cause I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have it repainted anyhow. How does the neck on the Agile feel?


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 14, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I didn't know the 2228 had a fixed bridge. It looks like a locking trem to me. The color doesn't particularly matter to me cause I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have it repainted anyhow. How does the neck on the Agile feel?



It's the Fixed Edge (they have a fancier name for it) but it's just a fixed trem so you can lock in your tuning and get that trem playing feel and what not.

I've heard several times here that the Agile Intrepid necks are a little thicker than Ibanez necks. As well i've also heard that there's a difference in the standard and pro models. Though, I don't think i'm in any position to say for sure. It's in the Intrepid thread... Somewhere.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2009)

AAAGYYYLLEEEEE


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 14, 2009)

Agile vote #11 right here.


----------



## Krauthammer (Aug 14, 2009)

For all intents and purposes, the Agile is the better deal. Build options, longer scale length, etc. However, as far as I'm concerned, the Ibanez plays much better than the Intrepid pro. These are the only 2 8strings I've been acquainted with. The Agile has awesome sustain, stock pickups are decent,(non-EMG), plus dual trussrods. The chunky neck(reminiscent of a schecter) is my only dislike of the Agile. The Ibanez has a much slimmer neck profile, and the feel is definitely buttery-smooth. I think the string spacing is slightly narrower on the Ibanez, which I prefer; but the agile beats the 27" scale length of the Ibby. Plus, the EMG 808's that come with the Ibby, I thought they sounded terribly sterile. I put in a Lundgren M8, and BAM! The sound is right where I like it. For guitar to guitar comparison, I'd go with the Ibanez. But with the added cost of getting rid of EMG's and the base price($1799 now, they raised the price and added nothing, weak), the Agile is a steal at less-than half the price of the Ibby. Entry level, go Agile. Have money to burn, then get the Ibanez, or just go all-out for a custom Sherman, Oni, Blackmachine, or Illustrated; those are really pretty guitars! Spendy, but I believe you get what you pay for

+1 for Agile for price and convenience
+1 for Ibanez quality and playability


----------



## plyta (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd say buy 2 Agiles for Ibanez price


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the 2228, but I've not had a chance to play any other 8 string (yet). I do love it, and after a little setup it plays great, but it is a lot of money and to get the best out of it you'll wanna ditch the EMGs (something I haven't gotten around to yet). So it's more than just the price of the guitar! I only have one because I managed to get a great deal with the help of a good friend of mine. Had I needed to pay the full asking price, I wouldn't have an 8 now. Or, I'd have an Agile. 

I guess you could keep an eye out for 2nd hand 2228's. I mean you just KNOW a lot of people got one without knowing what the hell they were letting themselves in for haha.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 14, 2009)

Agile, and this is coming from an Ibby fan.

The Rg2228 simply isn't that great for the cost, plus you're stuck with an edge bridge and EMGs whereas with Agile you have more hardware, wood and colour choices.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)

IBANEZ  I wasn't try Agile, but they are Korean, Ibbys are Japanese


----------



## RG7 (Aug 14, 2009)

AGILE, even if you have enough money for an ibanez. try ordering the interceptor 8 string with a kahler, two EMG's for half the price of a 2228.


----------



## katierose (Aug 14, 2009)

Hate to hijack the thread, but it's apparent Agile is the winner with 8 strings.

Now how about 7 string? K, go!


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2009)

Buy the Ibanez from the classifieds here for 850 w/ BKP's.


----------



## adaman (Aug 14, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Buy the Ibanez from the classifieds here for 850 w/ BKP's.



I vote for this!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 15, 2009)

haha I'm trying. I told the guy if his deal falls through, I'll take it from him in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, I haven't heard back. That would make my dreams come true.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2009)

yevetz said:


> I wasn't try Agile, but they are Korean, Ibbys are Japanese




In this day and age, that doesn't even matter anymore.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 15, 2009)

I tend to disagree. I've found guitars made in Korea and Indonesia to be much more hit and miss, where as, I've never played a Japanese guitar I didn't like. Could just be personal preference, though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 15, 2009)

if I was a US citizen, I wouldn't even think about an Ibanez.

if I was on a budget, I would definitely go with Agile.

if I wasn't on a budget, I would get an ESP LTD SC-608B or ESP STEF B8.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't played a 2228, but I've heard that the build quality is really superb and that the neck is slick as hell. It also has the advantage of the tuning stability of the double locking fixed bridge. Beyond that, it's mostly weighing the specs and price. The Agile Intrepid had specs that better suited me and a price that was a lot friendlier, so I went with that, and I'm pretty happy with my choice.



katierose said:


> Hate to hijack the thread, but it's apparent Agile is the winner with 8 strings.
> 
> Now how about 7 string? K, go!



Ibanez has a lot more contenders in the 7-string world, but most people around here seem to agree that overall, most Agiles beat out most Ibanezes. The only Agile I have is an 8, though, so it doesn't help as much comparing that to my Ibanez 7s. I love my 7421s, and they've been my main guitars for several years, but if I had to start my collection over again, I think I'd get an Agile.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 15, 2009)

if we're talking 7 string, then Ibanez is the way to go


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 15, 2009)

If could not pay for the Ibanez I would get the Agile. I would choose the Ibanez over the Agile because I really like the 2228 I played way more than the Agile.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2009)

I think Ibanez look better, but I'm still gna say Agile.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 16, 2009)

I havn't played an agile

I actually really liked the RG2228 minus the pickups

as said before, a tad over priced though


----------



## Scali (Aug 16, 2009)

yevetz said:


> IBANEZ  I wasn't try Agile, but they are Korean, Ibbys are Japanese


 
If I'm not mistaken, the boxes I've seen in the recent NGD pictures say "Made in China"?


----------



## haffner1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Scali said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the boxes I've seen in the recent NGD pictures say "Made in China"?



The box goes with the case- the cases are made in China, the guitars are made in Korea.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 16, 2009)

haffner1 said:


> The box goes with the case- the cases are made in China, the guitars are made in Korea.



Correct, and these days, Korea's build quality is catching up to Japan's.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, if it was the guitar that was made in china... then you'd have to worry.


----------



## Scali (Aug 17, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> Yeah, if it was the guitar that was made in china... then you'd have to worry.


 
Oh I don't know... I've played some OLPs that were made in China, and they seemed to be just fine.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 17, 2009)

I meant it semi-jokingly. I did a quick reply though, so no smiley available to indicate so. But the fact remains, Korean guitars are rapidly approaching a standard rivaling Japan when it comes to guitar build quality. From what I've heard, China is still far behind(in general, I'm sure there are exceptions like always)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2009)

It's not about where it's made. The routers, ban saws, CNC machines, screw drivers, drill presses, etc. don't care what geographical location there being used at. It's all about how much money put towards QC. 

You could have boutique quality made in Indonesia, China, Vietnam, or any country for that matter as long as you're willing to put in the time and money. 

You can't expect guitars made for budget prices to compare to those made at a premium, in most cases at least. Personally, I love the concept of Agile, and they arrange to make some of the best bang for buck guitars I've ever played. They simply aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Scali (Aug 17, 2009)

Ibanez actually has a custom shop in China.
They had some nice stuff up at NAMM:
http://www.ibanezrules.com/namm/2009/ar_arx.htm

I suppose you can call that 'boutique quality'... looks yummy anyway


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 18, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not about where it's made. The routers, ban saws, CNC machines, screw drivers, drill presses, etc. don't care what geographical location there being used at. It's all about how much money put towards QC.
> 
> You could have boutique quality made in Indonesia, China, Vietnam, or any country for that matter as long as you're willing to put in the time and money.
> 
> You can't expect guitars made for budget prices to compare to those made at a premium, in most cases at least. Personally, I love the concept of Agile, and they arrange to make some of the best bang for buck guitars I've ever played. They simply aren't my cup of tea.



Exactly, and with this there has to be the realization that companies like Ibanez, Schecter, hell... pretty much every company make most of their guitars for "budget prices" also. Regardless of where they're made. Biggest difference between a company like Ibanez and a company like Agile is profit margin which Kurt can get away with because he sells direct.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2009)

Lern2swim said:


> Exactly, and with this there has to be the realization that companies like Ibanez, Schecter, hell... pretty much every company make most of their guitars for "budget prices" also. Regardless of where they're made. Biggest difference between a company like Ibanez and a company like Agile is profit margin which Kurt can get away with because he sells direct.



Selling direct is truly the way of the future, Carvin is a PERFECT example of the fact it can be done on a large scale. Imagine if all makes, or at least more, worked this way. 

I love my local music stores, but let's be honest, in a number of years there gonna go the way of CD stores.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 18, 2009)

Exactly, and, if anything, direct selling allows for "the little guys" to be more competitive.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm beginning to take donations so I can buy Buz's RGA custom.


----------



## Wretched (Aug 27, 2009)

Where are the Agile's made, anyway?
They look awesome and are dirt cheap for the specs.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

from what i hear agile makes solid axes and will save you some money in comparison the the ibanez. go with agile.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 27, 2009)

Wretched said:


> Where are the Agile's made, anyway?
> They look awesome and are dirt cheap for the specs.



Korea, just like a lot of the lower end Ibanez guitars and LTDs.


----------



## AgileLefty (Aug 27, 2009)

Agile all day. although i did really like the lefty RG570 i had several years ago.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Aug 27, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm beginning to take donations so I can buy Buz's RGA custom.



Sell a kidney, it would be faster 

On topic - Every one is spot on the money suggesting Agile. My Intrepid plays beautifully and sounds great too. Everyone who sees and plays it is surprised at the price
I have played an Ibanez 2228 and didn't really notice thousands of dollars worth of difference. Plus Agiles come with passives that are pretty damn good


----------



## Wretched (Aug 27, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Korea, just like a lot of the lower end Ibanez guitars and LTDs.


 
Cool, no issues with Korean axes. Most of mine are.


----------



## george galatis (Sep 15, 2009)

*SUPER-HANDSOME MOD EDIT:* goddammit, George This aint on.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 15, 2009)

if u NEED a thin neck go with ibanez but thats the only reason why i would say ibby over an Agile ... agile for the win


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey those photos you posted have been deleted.


----------



## george galatis (Sep 15, 2009)

Hollowway said:


> Hey those photos you posted have been deleted.



yeah someone removed the pic anw

http://i1018.photobucket.com/albums/af309/milko13/DSC03652.jpg


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

TimSE said:


> if u NEED a thin neck go with ibanez but thats the only reason why i would say ibby over an Agile ... agile for the win



I really do love the neck on that bad boy, and I know that I will love this guitar. I'm unsure of the Agile, so I'm just gonna grab the 2228 now, and snag a custom Interceptor when they start taking custom orders. Anybody got any leads on a 2228? I'll have the cash once my 1527 sells.


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 15, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I didn't know the 2228 had a fixed bridge. It looks like a locking trem to me. The color doesn't particularly matter to me cause I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have it repainted anyhow. How does the neck on the Agile feel?


 
Generally, Agile necks are somewhere between an Ibanez and Schecter thickness. I'd say it's along the lines of a Fender-like profile, not to thick not to thin. Just how I like my women (and guitar necks)


----------



## george galatis (Sep 16, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> Generally, Agile necks are somewhere between an Ibanez and Schecter thickness. I'd say it's along the lines of a Fender-like profile, not to thick not to thin. Just how I like my women (and guitar necks)



aham agree...and also agile can hold a huge tension.....ibanez are like we know, prestige.....an 8string must be faty for the extra gauge...

also if you give time on your practice routine you gonna get freely playability on your instrument (daaa)


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just grabbed an Agile Pro, its really sick dude. I havent played the 2228 but I for all the extra money you'd be shelling out I can't see it being that much better, and thats coming from an avid Ibanez lover.


----------



## Spratcho (Sep 16, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> AAAGYYYLLEEEEE



Ehrrmm.. its Agile not Agyle XD


----------



## george galatis (Sep 16, 2009)

Spratcho said:


> Ehrrmm.. its Agile not Agyle XD


----------



## Wound (Sep 17, 2009)

I have both the RG2228 and 2 Agile Intrepids. I prefer the Agiles. I love Ibanez guitars, but I personally think the Agile is better. Sounds awesome! It probably also has alot to do with the different scale lenghts. The neck on the Agile is chunkier, but once you've played it for a little while, you don't really notice it.
My vote also goes for Agile, you get alot for the money u pay for those instruments.
Don't get me wrong, the Ibanez is an awesome guitar as well! So my guess is that you will be happy with either one of em.


----------



## george galatis (Sep 17, 2009)

Wound said:


> I have both the RG2228 and 2 Agile Intrepids. I prefer the Agiles. I love Ibanez guitars, but I personally think the Agile is better. Sounds awesome! It probably also has alot to do with the different scale lenghts. The neck on the Agile is chunkier, but once you've played it for a little while, you don't really notice it.
> My vote also goes for Agile, you get alot for the money u pay for those instruments.
> Don't get me wrong, the Ibanez is an awesome guitar as well! So my guess is that you will be happy with either one of em.



man your right....you can buy 3 agiles pro in the price of one 2228....
also the agile goes neck thru...ibby doesn't!

and also the length is really huge!!!
the prob it's i never try sevenstring agile.....does it work as good as intrepid??
and somthin more....if you wont a good ibanez you must choose between rgt series or lacs = $$$$


----------



## katierose (Sep 17, 2009)

I went to Guitar Center and held an RG7321 just to see if a 7 string neck would bother me and I couldn't notice much of a difference at all. I'm assuming the neck width of the Agiles won't be that much different and I'm not worried about the 27" scale either. 

End of October needs to get here already! I'm gonna be 21 and holding my new baby by then.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, but you don't have the "choice" of a LACS, you have a pale chance that one will appear on the bay or here. Unfortunately, those are still endorser only guitars.

Katie - do mind the length, honestly. That inch and a half alter the feel and tone quite noticeably, so I'd try a baritone scale if I were you. Some are into the more "clinical" sound it provides, others detest it.


----------



## george galatis (Sep 17, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> Oh, but you don't have the "choice" of a LACS, you have a pale chance that one will appear on the bay or here. Unfortunately, those are still endorser only guitars.



yeah that i'm talkin about.....if you are lucky you get one! that's the rule 
ibanez gives lacs to the good one freaks!


----------

